# 2 Bilder farblich anpassen



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich hab' mich mal ziemlich ernsthaft hinter ein Wallpaper gemacht und hab nun ein mindest genauso ernsthaftes Problem: Das Wallpaper besteht aus 2 Bildern, die ineinander fliessen. Das hab ich mehr oder weniger hingekriegt. Nur ist das eine Bild ziemlich bunt (dunkelblau, rot, hautfarbe), das andere aber ziemlich eintönig grün/blau. Die Bilder passen also farblich ganz und gar nicht zusammen, und das will ich ändern. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die irgendwie anpassen kann, ohne, dass das Bild nachher völlig entstellt ist?


----------



## layla (15. März 2004)

Du könntest bei beiden Farbton/Sättigung anwenden (Strg+U)
Damit kannst du deine Bilder einfärben bei Farbe eine Hacken machen. Aber dann sind halt beide Fotos grün oder blau. Musst dir mal anschauen.


----------



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

Naja, das ist nicht wirklich was ich wollte. Die Bilder sehen nachher seltsam aus, da die Farben ganz und gar nicht stimmen. Ich poste hier mal das gesamte Wallpaper, dann kann man sich vielleicht besser ein Bild davon machen...


----------



## layla (15. März 2004)

Du musst es schon bei beiden Bildern machen und dir halt dir halt zahlen einstellung merken.
Bei Photoshop Cs gibt es was ich gehört habe auch so eine funktion bei der man die Fotos irgendwie angleichen kann.


----------



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

Ja, aber die Bilder sehen dann so realitätsfremd aus. Gibt es keine einfache Möglichkeit den Grünstich aus dem linken Bild zu entfernen, ohne dass ich es komplett mit einer anderen Farbe einfärbe?


----------



## layla (15. März 2004)

Doch das kannst schon machen mit  Selektiver Fabrkorrektur  oder Farbblance.
Du kannst auch noch mit der Tonwertkorrektur oder Graditonkurven rumspielen genausowie mit Helligkeit und Kontrast.


----------



## McAce (15. März 2004)

An sich gefällt mir das Bild die beiden Unterschiedlichen Farben kommen doch ganz gut, das einzige was ich ändern würde ist der Verlauf den wüde ich etwas länger machen also einen weicheren Übergang aber ansonsten gefällt mir das.


----------



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

Danke für das Lob. Ich werde mir das mit dem Verlauf merken. 

Auch wenn die Farben vielleicht hübsch aussehen, das Problem lässt mich nicht mehr los. Es muss doch einen Weg geben, die Farben anzupassen, ohne dass das man alles einfärben muss...


----------



## Senfdose (15. März 2004)




----------



## Senfdose (15. März 2004)

naja der ist halt noch gün hinter den Ohren


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. März 2004)

Ich bitte dich ... *Melanie* ... 
Irgendwie kommt sie mir bekannt vor. Ist sie beim Fernsehen, oder so ?
Naja, das gehört eindeutig nicht hier her


----------



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

DER? Das ist eine Frau. (Eigentlich die schönste überhaupt).

Naja, wenn das nicht mit einem anständigen Aufwand funktioniert, dann lass ich sie halt so blau/grün. Sie bleibt auch so schön 

Die ist Ex-Miss-Schweiz ('96 afaik) und spielt bei "Achtung, Fertig, Charlie!" mit.


----------



## Senfdose (15. März 2004)

nunja ihr Schweizer ! net bös gemeint!


----------



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

Du musst sie nur unter der Dusche sehen, dann sagst du nicht mehr DER. Egal ob Schweizerin oder nicht


----------



## Senfdose (15. März 2004)

schaumer mal


----------



## Tomte (15. März 2004)

Aber das was Senfdose da gemacht hat ist doch gar nicht schlecht, vielleicht noch etwas rumspielen, aber ansonsten ein sehr guter Ansatz.

Am besten verrät er uns, wie er es gemacht hat, dann haben wir auch etwas davon  

@d-minded: Also ich finde das Bild auch schon gut gelungen. Ich finde es eigentlich besser mit den verschiedenen Farben, hat was!

mfG Tomte Tummetott


----------



## d-minded (15. März 2004)

Danke. Am Anfang war das ganze ziemlich blass, ein Schulkamerad hat mir dann den Tipp gegeben, 2 Ebenen aufeinanderzulegen um die Farben etwas kräftiger leuchten zu lassen. Hat ziemlich viel gebracht.


----------



## -vilejester- (15. März 2004)

Hi, hab mich auch mal an dem Bild versucht. Der Farbstich im Linken ist jedoch sehr stark, sodaß die Bildqualität etwas leidet.
Vorgehensweise: einfach Gradiationskurven im linken Bild aufrufen, dort die graue Pipette auswählen und in einen farbneutralen, also eigentlich grauen Bereich klicken.
Ich hab dafür den Bereich unter dem Fenster genommen. Man muss etwas rumexperimentieren, aber irgendwann hat man ein Gefühl dafür.
Danach noch die Helligkeit und den Kontrast etwas anpassen, wieder über Gradiationskurven, diemal mit der Kurve selbst. Ich hab nur die helligkeit etwas angehoben, also die Mitte der Kurve nach oben.

Aber wie gesagt, aufgrund des starken farbstichs sind nicht mehr viele Farbinfos übrig und ich hab den Grünstich auch nicht komplett wegbekommen, da muss man vllt mit "Selektiver Farbkorrektur" oder ähnlichem nachhelfen..


----------



## d-minded (16. März 2004)

Ok, ich hab mal etwas herumprobiert, und das hier ist herausgekommen. Sieht imo nicht mal so schlecht aus. Danke für die Tipps.


----------



## d-minded (16. März 2004)

Vielleicht noch etwas genauer wie ich vorgegangen bin:

Zuerst habe ich mit den Gradiationskurven herumgespielt wie oben beschrieben. Danach habe ich eine neue Ebene eingefügt und den Bereich des Gesichts mit der Hautfarbe von rechts unterlegt (Füllwerkzeug in einem Quadrat und dann Ebenenmodus: weiches Licht). Danach habe ich in der Ebene mit der Hautfarbe den Bereich des Pullovers und des Hintergrunds gelöscht (nicht den der Haare). Et voilà!


----------

